
Keurig’s K-Cup screw-up and how it capitulated - nikomen
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/05/07/keurigs-k-cup-screw-up-and-how-it-k-pitulated-wednesday-to-angry-consumers/
======
meesterdude
I'll admit I laughed:

> “My K-Cup was a terrific addition for the consumer. It wasn’t used a lot,
> but for the consumer it was a nice element to have if they were given coffee
> as a gift. . . . We took it away because My K-Cup” wasn’t going to work with
> our new system."

that, is someone that is either trying for PR move of the year, or really has
no idea why people have a problem with the move, or how they view their
product.

But no, you didn't add DRM just for kicks, or "for me". you did it for you.
duh. there's no other reason you would do it. you don't want people using
anything but your coffee, you got called out on it, and now you're trying to
save face about it because people are rightfully pissed at the move.

if anything, this shows they should up the price on their units, and/or lower
the price of their coffee.

------
viewer5
Glad to hear it. I'll buy a Keurig 3.0 when it comes out, with a smile in my
face and a song in my heart, once they strip out the DRM nonsense. I'm happy
to pay a company that can say "well that was dumb" and fix what was wrong.

Kinda hope they up the price, too, so their business can actually afford to
keep humming along rather than doing the "razor-blade pricing" like this
article says, since it sounds like sales of their own actual K-Cups isn't able
to prop up their business as much as they need. They made a cool machine, and
I'd hate to see them go out of business.

Owner of a little red plastic refillable k-cup, here, that I picked up at
Target for like $5.

~~~
tracker1
Considering my last brewer (gen 1) completely died after 7 months of use, and
that was only using bottled water... I don't know if it was more expensive I'd
consider buying another. I didn't buy a gen 2 because of the DRM.

~~~
viewer5
The gen 1 we've had at work has lasted a year on tap water and half our floor
using it, so far.

------
geoelectric
So the DRM is still there, but I can pack my own coffee with their accessory
only?

I was actually in the market, since my previous Bunn K-Cup-compatible machine
was out of commission. Wasteful as K-Cups are, they were convenient. The DRM
kept me from buying--on principle, as much as anything. I still won't buy
until it's removed.

When I actually want to grind coffee, I'm fine using either a regular basket
or my Aeropress, so the My K-Cup isn't going to cut it. This is just a baby
step.

------
mikestew
Keurig didn't "capitulate" anything. They're just reissuing the "My K-Cup",
which is now DRM-compatible. They made no mention of being able to use
cartridges from other brands, which means it's safe to assume that it's
business as usual except for the new "My K-Cup".

------
cmurf
Bunch of lazy button pushing people who don't really like coffee but need it
to wake their ass up in the morning. I don't really understand the perception
of burden that is boiling water in an electric kettle and using a press pot or
aeropress. Holy fuck, everyone at work makes their own individual coffee of
whatever brand and price point they want. Coffee hating caffeine addicts, and
coffee loving snobs can in fact be on the same page and not contribute metric
shit tons of selfish puerile waste at the same time.

~~~
mikestew
You might want to consider, I dunno, maybe cutting back on the coffee?

~~~
cmurf
Unlikely, I only had 2 7oz cups today and that was ~10 hours before I wrote
the above.

This is a case of the emperor has no clothes, and by pointing that out I'm
obviously just being ill tempered and annoyed when people complain about their
self-induced problems. I hear "OMFG you assholes force me to buy your shitty
coffee when I want someone else's shitty coffee because no matter what it's
made incorrectly! Change your behavior!" And it's like, I'm not required to be
sympathetic to the customer who gets themselves into this situation in the
first place.

~~~
slowmovintarget
We have Keurigs in the office and they produce a "crappy cup".

Your post is also ill-tempered, not because of the assertions you make but
because of how you make them.

------
serve_yay
If you were to point out, shortly after this thing was released, the problems
with it that this article mentions, you were a coffee snob, obnoxious hipster,
etc. Now all of a sudden I guess all its fans realized how bad it sucks to pay
$50 a pound for coffee. Even the coffee-snob coffee is only $25 a pound or so.

~~~
slowmovintarget
Real coffee snobs would use the Aeropress anyway. $30 a pop, use any coffee
you want, and reuse a single filter for a week.

[http://aerobie.com/products/aeropress.htm](http://aerobie.com/products/aeropress.htm)
[http://priceonomics.com/the-invention-of-the-
aeropress/](http://priceonomics.com/the-invention-of-the-aeropress/)

------
pkaye
Someone should ask them how they will solve the "safety" concerns: “because
the brewer has no way of determining what beverage is being used or how much
coffee is being added, and therefore cannot adjust to factors such as brew
strength and amount of water, which could represent a safety concern…”

